# Any Golden Owners in Mississippi?



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

We don't live there now but I have lived in Bay St. Louis, Greenwood, Jackson and Oxford at various times. We make it back to Oxford once a year to visit family. They want us to bring Harry for our next visit but 15 hours in a car with a golden puppy isn't my idea of fun.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kayla*

Kayla

I did a search on this forum using Mississippi and came up with this. Maybe some of these people are from Mississippi.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/search.php?searchid=2468034


----------

